# Boyd's Forest Dragon



## neven (Jan 11, 2004)

has any one heard of the Boyd's Forest Dragon??
i saw a picture of it @ http://www.reptilecenta.com.au/reptiles/lizards/boyds_forest_dragon.html#Boyds-Forest-Dragon 
n seem pretty interesting...
any one no if they are hard to keep?
nev


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Jan 11, 2004)

Beautiful animals!
I have never kept one, but a mate has a few eggs in the incubator right now, so when they hatch and I get one I shall let you know  Can't wait!


----------



## S.Irwin (Jan 11, 2004)

i was told the next issue of reptiles australia will have them in there


----------



## neven (Jan 11, 2004)

iluvmyreptiles do you no how much they are worth??
yeh let me now how they are when you get them cos how awsome do they look... i love there purple kinda colouring...
ta nev


----------



## Magpie (Jan 11, 2004)

They are the BEST!
I think they usually go for about $600 as hatchies, over $1000 as adults.
Good luck finding them though, not many around, although they ARE there.
Not hard to keep, just very diferent requirements to a beardie. No basking spot, PBT of about 30C, will only eat live food usually, but some will eat fruit I believe. Altogether awesome animals though, 1st on my list when I get my class 2.


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Jan 11, 2004)

My friend will be selling his for around the $350 mark. They are a more expensive dragon.


----------



## neven (Jan 11, 2004)

WOW i was thinkin oh yeh bout 200 max 
dammit im to pov... lol... wats PBT magpie?
and do you need a different license for them than the beardies??
nev


----------



## wattso (Jan 11, 2004)

I've heard they dont bask to thermoregulate, could someone please tell me how they regulate their temp? very fascinating animal. also heard they've become endangered dus to climate change.very nice looking animal, reminds me of iguanas.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 11, 2004)

They are class 2 Neven.
...and on a lot of ppls wish lists.


----------



## neven (Jan 11, 2004)

yeh magpie said that... but in melbourne terms is that under a basic license? cos we only have basic and advance licenses...
ta nev


----------



## Greebo (Jan 11, 2004)

can't help you there, I'm not in Victoria.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 11, 2004)

Have a look in the species list that came with ya licence Nev, it will tell you which licence you need for them,


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 11, 2004)

*^*


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Jan 11, 2004)

A member on this site keeps them. Adam (ad) might be able to help out with how to keep them healthy in captivity.


----------



## zoe (Jan 11, 2004)

we cant keep em in vic neven  

i may cry now :cry:


----------



## marc (Jan 11, 2004)

Boyds forest dragon (Hypsilurus boydii) is one of two species in this family that acures in Australia the other is the southern angle headed dragon (Hypsilurus spinipes) Boyds being the northern species, both really great animals


----------



## S.Irwin (Jan 11, 2004)

iluvsmyreptiles said:


> A member on this site keeps them. Adam (ad) might be able to help out with how to keep them healthy in captivity.



i heard from a reliable source that the boyds in the next issue of reptiles australia will actually be photos of his animals


----------



## marc (Jan 11, 2004)

S.Irwin said:


> iluvsmyreptiles said:
> 
> 
> > A member on this site keeps them. Adam (ad) might be able to help out with how to keep them healthy in captivity.
> ...



that would be cool because my spinipes artical is going in the one after


----------



## S.Irwin (Jan 11, 2004)

excellent if this is true what i hear and i have no reason to doubt it because i trust the person that told me this magazine should have some excellent articles in the next few issues


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Jan 11, 2004)

I'll be sure to get the next issue


----------



## marc (Jan 12, 2004)

S.Irwin said:


> excellent if this is true what i hear and i have no reason to doubt it because i trust the person that told me this magazine should have some excellent articles in the next few issues



The mag seems to be getting better and better every time


----------



## neven (Jan 12, 2004)

oh zoe u hv crushed me... pour us ay  
oh well spose i just saved myself 600 then ay
thanks for your helps guys
nev


----------



## neven (Jan 12, 2004)

marc is that a red phase lawson dragon
nev


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2004)

its a gecko


----------



## neven (Jan 12, 2004)

lol kinda looks like a baby red phase lawson dragon...hehe
nev


----------



## Retic (Jan 12, 2004)

Maybe one day when we all unite as one big country we will all be able to enjoy each others animals, oh hang on we did that a hundred years ago didn't we ?  



zoe said:


> we cant keep em in vic neven
> 
> i may cry now :cry:


----------



## ad (Jan 12, 2004)

The boyds are fantastic dragons, very easy to look after.
The hatchies are fragile and take a while to establish, but after that - stick to the rules and they are fine.
Definitely research them first, I kept Angle Heads first and learnt a few lessons with them.
Mine Tweezer feed which is cool, the older they get, the better they look.
I look forward to future issues of the mag, I subscribed and they back dated to the first issue which was great.


----------



## S.Irwin (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah angle heads are good i think ya can keep them i think. What do you feed boyds forest dragons i heard they eat solidified mosquitoesand stones as grit. Anybody got some hatchling for sale?

edited by admin


----------



## insectovor (Jan 12, 2004)

Yep Marc has got some for sale look under classifieds


----------



## Switch (Jan 12, 2004)

ilusmyreptiles....If you can get me one or two for $350 ill take em, let me know


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Jan 12, 2004)

Switch...I will get back to you


----------



## marc (Jan 13, 2004)

neven said:


> marc is that a red phase lawson dragon
> nev



nar mate Nephrurus amyae central knob tailed gecko


----------



## obee (Jan 14, 2004)

It's strange to hear people talking about boyd's.I chase them off my rat cages so they don't get there toes bitten by rats.{RAT SHED IN THE RAINFOREST}.They occur everywhere and are bueatiful animals.I have named three,wild animals,one can be hand fed.Even as wild animals they can become very quiet
obee.


----------



## marc (Jan 14, 2004)

you must be lucky, I know some photographers that go up there and can search for days and not find them.....there on my want list for this year


----------



## Magpie (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah obee, I know a guy works for a power company right up near mossman. Putting power lines in and stuff. He reckons it's not at all unusual to see them either dead or alive on the roads.


----------



## regenold (Apr 13, 2004)

if you ask me there an ugly dragon. no offence to all the lovers out there


----------



## Ricko (Apr 13, 2004)

i wish we could have them in vic they would be my first dragon choice as im mainly into snakes but boyd's are an awesome dragon.


----------

